# Quotes from Villagers You're Sick Of Hearing



## ComradeSch (Feb 2, 2014)

> Walking time, walking time, time to get all fit and stuff, (catchphrase)! I just ate, like, fifty pounds of (food), so I'm feeling kinda bloated!



You know quotes like these that just annoy you to death when villagers repeat them over and over. Or like in CF, where they will repeat the second thing they say ad infinitum, or until you lose your patience and give up trying to annoy them. What are the lines in the games that YOU are sick of hearing?


----------



## toastia (Feb 2, 2014)

"It's so cold outside, but I'm feeling good! If I eat ice cream, will it like freeze my head off?"

ONE THING I HATE ABOUT MOE.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 2, 2014)

"I bet it's going to get cold tonight! I bet the stars in the night sky will have to wrap themselves in a shimmering shawl!!" - Skye, Merengue, and Molly. Kiki could say it too but she hasn't yet.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 2, 2014)

I just hate it every time they repeat a game tip over and over again. Like my crankies Fang and Kabuki mention that hitting a rock will produce an ore at least 5 times a day. Also most things normals say get on my nerve a lot...


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, there are a lot of things I'm sick of. It's like, "I know how to easily go through my tools, shut up!" or "Stop talking about my birthday wishes!". When I'm in multiplayer, the most annoying things are how to end the session (if I'm the host), and how the freaking lockers work (if I'm a guest).


----------



## juneau (Feb 3, 2014)

Basically just the tutorial stuff. Yes, I know how to stack fruit, just stahp it.


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess the tutorial stuff.


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 3, 2014)

can't remember it word-for-word but the peppy villagers saying something like "i used to be afraid of living on my own, but i met you and [villager] and now it's like i'm living with my friends, like, wow!"
AND the cranky's introductory "do you have something to say? is it "[catchphrase]?"" oh my goodnesssss


----------



## VividVero (Feb 3, 2014)

When my villagers call me a bell pincher due to me not spending any money in a while along with how if you want to buy wrapping paper it always asks if you want a tutorial along with buying tools like an axe. :/


----------



## Cudon (Feb 3, 2014)

When I'm trying to get PWPs and Tabby keeps asking me to pick between Roller coasters , Logrolling or Bungee jumping. 
Also the "It's so cold outside, but I'm feeling good! If I eat ice cream, will it like freeze my head off?" and Huh huh huh the lazy villagers keep saying :L


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 3, 2014)

There's no events coming up.. I should write letters blahblahblah via my two snooties.


----------



## aquarium (Feb 9, 2014)

Smugs: "you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers, (Catchphrase)" 
WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN THO


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

It's a saying. "Cool cucumbers."


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

Some snooty comment about, waiting a day before passing judgement on their new makeup


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 9, 2014)

When normal villagers say the stars need to wrap themselves in a shimmering shawl.
When jocks say 'Hey, I hope you're carbo-loaded today, it's all about the carbs.'


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 10, 2014)

YES all of the above!! *Especially the tutorial stuff*. I miss when villagers were funny and told you to go away if you talked to much to them. Nintendo (all video games) really needs to stop this hand holding nonsense. I'm not six and if I was, I think I could figure stuff out on my own cause I'm a cognisant human being, even if I was an A.I. I think I could figure out all that stuff.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

"What do you think represent me the best (Chocolate, or pretzel) "
- Lolly


----------



## estypest (Feb 10, 2014)

Definitely the "i may say you're looking as cool as any number of cucumbers" 

The tutorial stuff -__- 

And most dialogue actually.. so repetitive ..


----------



## aquarium (Feb 10, 2014)

When you borrow tools on the island from Lloid the Gyroid. And he says, "Borrow whatever you want, my special friend!"

;_; creepy imo.


----------



## aishamcan (Feb 11, 2014)

I have an amazing dream for my town, I hope that it gets fulfilled soon. MY dreamies will one day be here all together and I will have a picture room with there pictures in it!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

twerkstrider said:


> can't remember it word-for-word but the peppy villagers saying something like "i used to be afraid of living on my own, but i met you and [villager] and now it's like i'm living with my friends, like, wow!"
> AND the cranky's introductory "do you have something to say? is it "[catchphrase]?"" oh my goodnesssss



Now I remember when I had Limberg...
Yo, Jirachi. Do you have something to say to me? Is it "squinky"? 
That was so annoying!

(Okay, what's going on with the post before mine? You copied part of someone's signature and then attached a completely meaningless image. Go away, please.)


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's just as bad, if not worse, in City Folk.

"I've been thinking about something lately, and it's really starting to bug me. You know how we get those visitors from out of town? Where do they come from? And where do they go when they're not wandering around here?"

"I've been thinking about something lately, and it's really starting to bug me. You know how we get those visitors from out of town? Where do they come from? And where do they go when they're not wandering around here?"

"I've been thinking about something lately, and it's really starting to bug me. You know how we get those visitors from out of town? Where do they come from? And where do they go when they're not wandering around here?"

"I've been thinki- SHADAP!


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 14, 2014)

[This design was made by Someone from Anytown! I wonder what inspired it,i think it was candy, candy always inspires me.] From lazy villagers i think.


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

" Ever picked so much fruit that your pockets are practically bursting with vitamin C?"
This one, so much.
However, I don't mind the "needs more dancing, *shoom*" (smug) or the unidentified floor oranges (normal.)


----------



## Flop (Feb 14, 2014)

"If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers."

I just love my Smug villagers xD


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

All the gaming tips drive me insane.
I know how to make a music box! Stop telling me how the lockers work! I know how to look at the sky! I know Redd is here, shut up! I don't want to hear you talking about money rocks! Stop telling me how to end the multiplayer session! I know furniture can come from trees! And so on...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 15, 2014)

"Hey, Mako I'm wearing rock 'n' roll clothes today!"
i know youre wearing rock n roll clothes today you tELL ME EVE*RY DAMN DAY*


----------



## violetneko (Feb 17, 2014)

"Hey, you know there's an easier way to change your tools..." YES, I KNOW.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 18, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> [This design was made by Someone from Anytown! I wonder what inspired it,i think it was candy, candy always inspires me.] From lazy villagers i think.



This, so much. I HATE when they start boasting about "someone from anytown". -.- I finally changed all the designs to hats so my villagers wont wear those ugly designs ever again.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Tutorials T.T so annoying~


----------



## Kenzie. (Feb 20, 2014)

Anything the smug villagers say.
I don't like any of 'em.

"YOU'RE LOOKING AS COOL AS A FAIR NUMBER OF CUCUMBERS," "I FEEL LIKE WE NEED MORE DANCING," etc.


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

The quote where it's like "Woah, you sure get around!"


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 22, 2014)

smug villagers have the best dialouge imo

but i dont like a lot of normal dialouge

also tutorial stuff and mentioning my alt characters

I GET IT MY MAYOR IS A HOMETOWN HERO OK.


----------



## Mawioc Udwoc (Feb 22, 2014)

Like I mentioned on another post, whenever one of the jock villagers on ACWW asks me if I broke their training regime. If I said yes, they get depressed. If I say no, they get mad because I'm lying. If I ask them what they're talking about they get mad because they "forgot what they were saying".

Also, whenever snotty villagers give me clothes as a reward on AC and they say "someone with a fashion sense as questionable as yours would use them" and they give me the exact same clothes I'm wearing. Or even worse, they're wearing it too!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 22, 2014)

I really dislike when jock villagers call me Ladybro  Its so annoying


----------



## Sorgatani (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm gonna give you a new nickname. How about "xxx"

Seriously? Cleats? June Bug? (S-Kins? I didn't let my pokefriends call me that, why'd I let my pets?)

Dearie was okay because I was watching Once Upon a Time...

And, since I have 3 Jocks right now...
Seriously, who's strongest in town?

Or Let's Play Soccer! Look into my eyes...

I don't want to! Tell me who's moving already!


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 27, 2014)

"Sweet (Food Name)! Don't you ever look bad, SodaDog?" - Merry (Found it kinda amusing since i decided to make a montage of it.)
"I'm feeling well, megagenerous!" - Zell or Jacques - The Hoarder quote -_-
That's all basically.


----------



## Libra (Mar 1, 2014)

The tutorial stuff, I guess. I tend to spam the B-button to rush through the conversations, though.


----------



## angelsimaren (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not into the messages about how long I've been playing, and that I should eat something or go take a rest. I sometimes leave my 3ds on and walk away to do something else. I've noticed Nintendo puts those messages in many games, such as Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. I would go and save the game, and a message would pop up alerting me to take a rest.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 4, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> (Okay, what's going on with the post before mine? You copied part of someone's signature and then attached a completely meaningless image. Go away, please.)



Looking at her other posts, I think aishamcan is a spambot. None of her posts make any sense.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 6, 2014)

We're talking about villagers, right? Because if we were referring to all AC characters, Tom Nook and Gracie from Wild World and City Folk. Add Pave in there from New Leaf too. Why would I want to converse with utter jerks? Sheesh, why must they be so rude...? 

As for villagers, when you first move in... anything anyone says. It's all "did you know?" and "would you like to learn?" nonsense that I could easily figure out on my own or already know. 

Oh and let's not forget dialogue reminding you to take a break or a rest or that I look tired. I would some actual information or to have a conversation...!


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sick of my neighbors going on about money rocks, I know how to hit a darn rock. ;-;..


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so sick and tired of villagers telling me I need a break. I feel like it breaks the fourth wall and takes away from the game experience.

I'm also totally exhausted with jock characters. I had Pierce in ACWW and we were pretty close so I've walked through all his conversations so many times... :T But at this point a jock would be a nice thing because the majority of my villagers are peppy or normal. So they hold the exact same conversations and greetings with me.

...Speaking of which I'm sick of changing catchphrases and greetings for people


----------



## yosugay (Mar 7, 2014)

Cucco said:


> I'm so sick and tired of villagers telling me I need a break. I feel like it breaks the fourth wall and takes away from the game experience.
> 
> I'm also totally exhausted with jock characters. I had Pierce in ACWW and we were pretty close so I've walked through all his conversations so many times... :T But at this point a jock would be a nice thing because the majority of my villagers are peppy or normal. So they hold the exact same conversations and greetings with me.
> 
> ...Speaking of which I'm sick of changing catchphrases and greetings for people


yeah when they tell me to take a break im just like dont u tell me wat to do >:C


----------



## ComradeSch (Mar 7, 2014)

yosugay said:


> yeah when they tell me to take a break im just like dont u tell me wat to do >:C



I hate that in nearly every current Nintendo game. Like in Fire Emblem- But it's even worse. Your units not only try to tell you when to take breaks, but when to eat, when to sleep, reprimand you for being up early... Screw that nonsense. It even appears when you save in LOZ:ALBW.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

'something something I was just about to use the weather as an excuse, something something'


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I love Lucy but if she asks me to take that flower personality quiz one more time?!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 14, 2014)

Something along these lines:

I could go for a good cup of "nonexistent beverage"...

I don't freakin care..


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 15, 2014)

Take a break, take a break, take a break. FINE. I will go play Zelda on 3ds then!

On Zelda: "you have been playing for a while, why not take a break?" 

GAAHHHHHH


----------



## McCloud (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm sick of aggressively flirty jock villagers. At least once a day Sly asks me "How do I look today? Oh no, I'm not talking about my clothing. I think of that as the delicious frosting on the scrumptious cake that is my rippling muscles." Also whenever I visit his home, one of the first things he says is "You know, it might be a tight squeeze, but I think we could fit three people on my cardboard sofa. Hey, let's go get Fang (or some other random male villager, it has yet to be a female villager referenced) and try it! And getting unstuck would be a great workout!" Seriously bro? I'm flattered and all, but...


----------

